# Anyone ever concieved after a vasectomy (without a reversal) on accident??



## Alvenchrst (Feb 3, 2003)

Funny question . . . my hubby had a vasectomy 2 years ago and now we are really far in the process to become foster/adoptive parents. Strangest thing is I think I'm pregnant. I know it could just be my crazy hormones, but I was just wondering if this has ever happened to anyone or anyone you know of? My hubby and I started exercising and eating really well and losing weight about 2 months ago, I have no idea if the life style change can promote the very rare occurance of the tubes growing back together by themselves or not. Maybe I'm just going crazy!  My period is a few days late for a typical 28 day cycle, though I've been having 20-25 day cycles so it's really late for me (I've always had short luteal phases ie. the time between ovulation and my period) and I'm nausious, and my breast are swollen and leaking, and I feel spiritually pregnant if that makes any sense to you at all. I also had what some very light spotting on day 8 after ovulation. But then again maybe I could be having weird hormonal stuff from all my exercising and sympathy symptoms during our adoption process!

I haven't tested, I don't want to run out and buy one every time I feel a little this or a little that since the chances are so very very small, I'd rather wait several more days and see if it gets more obvious or if I start. Just wanted to know if anyone had ever experienced a pregnancy after a vasectomy (without try to do so!) My husband was also tested after his surgery and was cleared and I'm 28 and hubby is 31 if that makes any difference at all . . . .

Thanks


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry i can't relate, but for sure a V isn't 100%. It would be rare but not impossible.
Although yoour symptoms can be explained by various other things (the lifestyle change can def change one's cycles! As well as age, environmental factors, stress etc...) although the leaking boobs I can't really think of anything other than pregnancy! LOL
I would for sure buy a test (pink dye!) for peace of mind!
Please keep us updated!


----------



## neverdoingitagain (Mar 30, 2005)

Myself,no. My sister did on though. But apparently her experience doesn't count because I don't know the intimate details of their love life and afaik she could have conceived from another man.









So did you btw, if you are pregnant. Because the likelihood of vascular tubes regrowing or reattaching is almost impossible.

/end sarcasm

Seriously though, when I asked my sister how she ended up pregnant after her dh's vasectomy she said his tubes grew back( and they had tested to make sure he was clear etc.)

Couldn't be anymore improbable than all the women who ended up pregnant after a tubal.


----------

